# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  I think I just got scammed, what do you think?

## Lavillana

I went to PlayerAuctions.com and purchased 500 gold. The person sent me 100 gold, then told me that he was giving me 5 bonus gold. He sent me 5 gold. Then, he sent me 400 gold. The next day, I only had 105 gold. Later, I found out that there is a 500 gold limit per week to receive gold in the mail in GW2. Did the 400 gold go back to the sender/seller or did it just disappear/get deleted? Was I scammed, or did I simply lose my gold to the game?

----------


## jimmyamd

Just don't confirm delivery on Playeracutions and explain to them what happened.

----------


## Lavillana

It's too late. I already confirmed it before I realized the next day that 400 g was missing.

----------

